# Coin/money slot



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

Greetings, woodworkers. I made a small box for a fundraiser so they can put coins and bills in. The box is sealed and will not have a lid cut into it. Sides are made from soft wood i had from a previous project, and the face is lauan plywood. My question is what is the best way to cut the slot on the soft wood as i forgot to cut it before i glued the box together. Should i cut it with the straight 1/4" bit on the router? I am going to attach a brass slot over it, but i still want it to look decent. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I think a router is the way to go of a straight uniform slot. You could also get decent results from a jigsaw.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

desertforest said:


> Greetings, woodworkers. I made a small box for a fundraiser so they can put coins and bills in. The box is sealed and will not have a lid cut into it. Sides are made from soft wood i had from a previous project, and the face is lauan plywood. My question is what is the best way to cut the slot on the soft wood as i forgot to cut it before i glued the box together. Should i cut it with the straight 1/4" bit on the router? I am going to attach a brass slot over it, but i still want it to look decent. Thanks in advance.


use a 1/4" router bit, i have done many of them, make it big enough for we say 1/2 dollar size for bills to go thro , what i would do if it is big enough to cut off the bottom , than put it back on with screw's , so it can be taken apart, now to hide the screw's put the felt button's on their to cover the screw's and keep from scrathing a table top ? i use them all the time, i make box's and basket's and use the felt pads, box stores have them, but i buy on line like 30 package's at a time, i use lot's of them at different size's. good luck it was mention about a jig saw, i havent seen one cut a streight cut in wood yet , not my tool, i gave mine away, use router or a scroll saw eather will work


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you. My jigsaw seized up recently and i haven't replaced it. I will use the router bit. Del, i had planned on keeping the bottom off and using the screws, but in my poor planning, i added glue to all the edges and realized this after i clamped it up. Ok, thank you for your replies.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

desertforest said:


> Thank you. My jigsaw seized up recently and i haven't replaced it. I will use the router bit. Del, i had planned on keeping the bottom off and using the screws, but in my poor planning, i added glue to all the edges and realized this after i clamped it up. Ok, thank you for your replies.


I'm curious, how do you plan on getting the cash out after the fundraiser now? :laughing:


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

Epic, i plan to router the slot a little wider to allow the money out and then cover it with a coin slot plate.


----------

